# DIY - Wheels turning device - The easy way to detail your rims



## Jones (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi folks,
some months ago i build an little detailing-helper ....
Winter is comming, time to prepare the wheels.

I hate to wash and clean our wheels on the ground, so my idea was to use an empty Trashcan as a stand.
Worked ok, the wheel stand up and i could walk around - but i had to lift the wheel up every time i want to turn it.

I liked the advantages of the trashcan-stand, 
So i took some wood leftovers, 2 larger idlers and a smaller one.
Drill / saw here and there, fiddle about a bit and there it was:










Back support. Now i could even use a pressure wash to rins the wheel of. :thumb:









255/35 R20 tires fit, but even wider tires are no problem, they stick out of my construction. 


















clean and turn 


















Cleaning, polishing (not this time) and coating. Works well. :thumb:


















Keep the "Titan mate" finish of the rims clean is not longer a problem, my new company car eats breakpads to breakfast 

The Porsche 997 GT3 RS green got Gtechniq Crystal Serum and EXOv3 :argie:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Shlda patented it! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

Bloody good idea.

I need to do something like this myself.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

So simple and yet so effective! :thumb:

Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing!

Cooks


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Excellent idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great idea :thumb:


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Genius!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Vorsprung durch Technik 

Cool idea


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Simple ideas are always the best

Well played!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Great idea. Very nice.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I wonder where to get th roller idlers


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I bet Google knows 

http://bfy.tw/E3Eu

oh! what's this???...

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/c/enclo...ansport-conveyor-components/conveyor-rollers/


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Forsh said:


> I bet Google knows
> 
> http://bfy.tw/E3Eu
> 
> ...


Genius :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

ooh very clever


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Forsh said:


> I bet Google knows
> 
> http://bfy.tw/E3Eu
> 
> ...


ITs Exactly what I built my set out of (10 years ago ) - just remember to give the bearing a squirt of WD40 after washing you wheels otherwise they will seize up .


----------

